# What else should I buy from the States before coming to Dubai?



## scp (Apr 27, 2009)

What do you miss the most or wish you had bought/done before going over?

I'm going to Dubai with my 5 month old and husband and am wondering what to bring.

We've got a 1,500 lb freight cargo limit so I was thinking of getting formula, diapers, a stroller (we have one of those carseat/stroller combos and will probably need something more lightweight? Any recs?), prenatal vitamins,
- sour patch kids (for me since I've never seen them outside of the States
- cereal
-baby food? Would I be able to buy one of those baby food processors/steamer/cooker? 
-And is it really true that electronics are that much cheaper?

-Anything I need to know about bringing my computer there as well, eg downloading Skype before going?

How about contact lenses? And glasses? Is there anything that's a bit more expensive to get in Dubai than the States? Like clothes? Sanitary pads, etc? 

Any tips /advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been able to find Similac formula at some of the Spinney's (grocery store). Diapers they have both huggies and pampers and the wipes. I would recommend getting the toddler carseat as they don't have much selection. I was able to find a graco but doesn't seem as great as ones we can get back home. They do have a wide selection of strollers depending on the store you go to. Prenatal vitamins you can also find. I just haven't seen the materna brand here. We brought over our graco combo stoller but didn't think of going to the light weight ones. I would recommend bringing sippy cups or bottles because I haven't seen bpa free listed on any of them (we had ones sent over from Canada).
Sour patch kids or any of those gummies bring over they don't have any. We are having someone send over welch's fruit snacks for our toddler.
Cereal is hit and miss. they have a wide selection but plain Cheerios are hard to find. They have similar kinds like the honey nut or the multigrain but just not the plain. Its funny seeing the rooster on the corn flakes box or all those chocolate cereals. 
You can find juicers and food processors here. They do have some black and decker brands etc. Don't bring any over from home as the voltage won't be correct to use an adaptor.
As for electronics some are cheaper.... some have cheaper quality but there is panasonic stores etc. Again don't bring any from back home. We did bring our wii as it had the correct voltage to convert but we had to get a high end adaptor or it would blow. 

-Anything I need to know about bringing my computer there as well, eg downloading Skype before going? Download skype definitely and if possible (say if its an apple) get the adapting wire.

How about contact lenses? And glasses? Is there anything that's a bit more expensive to get in Dubai than the States? Like clothes? Sanitary pads, etc? There are tons of places to get glasses and contacts. I did this before I left as I use the contacts that last a year. But they do have ReNu solution. You can get this at the pharmacies and the opticals. Clothes can get very expensive but there are shops that have cheaper ones. We do have forever 21, Old Navy is opening, H & M etc. Sanitary pads and tampons they have. They just don't have the large boxes like we do. 

Oh you may want to bring over crushed garlic if you use it as you can't find it here... only the fresh kind. Or lipton soup chicken noodle and onion soup. Shake 'n Bake.

The one advice I was given and stays with me is if you are at one of the grocery stores and you found something from back home (like hershey choc. chips or cheerios etc) buy lots of it as you may not see it again for a while.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You really can buy just about anything in the shops here, or products similar to one you used at home. You cannot expect stores to stock everything you would find in a home country and part of the pleasure of being abroad is discovering different things. And if you can't find something then you appreciate it more when you go back.

Download Skye as that can be tricky here, otherwise don't fret as we are really remarkably modern. 

-


----------



## uncommonfavor (May 3, 2009)

If you like Ranch dressing, you should bring some.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Ipods, Iphones, Laptops etc are up to 30% cheaper in the States than in Dubai. I just bought myself a Lenovo Y530 laptop for $530 on ebay.com along with other stuff which my brother is going to ship from Houston. The very same laptop would cost me over $750 out here!


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

How the heck do you delete posts???


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly, what I truly miss about the States is Walmart!! I brought back with me the large bottles of Tylenol and Ibuprofen - you know, the 500 tablet bottles. Can't seem to find anything here with large amounts.

I also miss some of the food products I bought at home but they have Safestway here which is a UAE Safeway. I had a hard time finding a crockpot but finally did.

It used to be they would rarely have shampoo and conditioner as separate items (only the combined stuff) but I am able to find Pantene now more and more separate. Electronic are a hit and miss - I just bought an HP printer today for about 70 bucks (250 Dhs) but I had been seeing the lesser model for about 500 Dhs.

You can get the plug adapters and the transformers for any US plugs here - don't make the same mistake I did and blow out my iPod stereo system by not using the transformer!!

Definitely download Skype before coming!!

Not many Americans here; I have learned to say "eh" (Canada) and I know now what "bollock" means (UK)!! LOL!! Welcome to the UAE!!




scp said:


> What do you miss the most or wish you had bought/done before going over?
> 
> I'm going to Dubai with my 5 month old and husband and am wondering what to bring.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYC_Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

I recommend stocking up on contact lenses and any particular brands that you can't live without. There are reasonable substitutes for just about everything, but few things that are identical.

You should definitely download Skype and a free VPN before coming. Also, if possible, keep a credit card with a U.S. billing address (parents, siblings, etc.), which will facilitate some online purchases that you might want to make (Amazon, iTunes, airlines, etc.).

Also, check your electronics and appliances for their tolerated voltages. Step down transformers work, but really only for low power devices. Your plasma TV, microwave, food processor/mixer, hairdryer, etc. are probably not going to be of much use.

Good luck with the move and Happy 4th of July!


----------

